# Spotted! a TTOC MINI Cooper - Gateshead!



## The Dogfather (Jun 16, 2009)

I was Costco in Gateshead yesterday and when I came back to my car (my MINI Clubman S) there was a MINI Cooper with a TTOC badge in the windows. I assume this must have been Wallsendmag's as there was a Newcastle footie thing on the window as well.

My car was a pepper white/black Cooper S with the dreadful 16s on it, I'd been to revolution to get them change but they didn't have the wheels I wanted.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Guilty as charged well nearly it's Mrs Wallsendmag's


----------



## The Dogfather (Jun 16, 2009)

Well, that's my first TT Forum spot even if it was a MINI :lol:


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

You should join the TTOC then you might spot some more


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I was trying to remember the URLS on his Mini .


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Brill!

Hev x


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

My wife has a Mini Cooper as well, so the TT & Mini Cooper combo must be catching.


----------

